# So does anybody have any Furry based tattoos?



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 11, 2019)

After very recently bringing it up in conversation, I have a question for all of you fine folks.

Does anybody have a Furry Culture tattoo.

I only ask because in my proffession I have never actually seen one, even online they seem few and far between! Seems like a large gap in the market these days, what with the recent influx of pride work that people have been getting done. Just curious really if anyone has ever expressed this stuff through the medium of a needle and ink?

Just a thought really!


----------



## Ghostbird (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a tattoo of Elil-hrair-rah


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't have any tattoos at the moment, just piercings. 
I'm planning on getting an anime-themed tattoo eventually, though. 
Not sure if I could classify it as furry, but I'm looking at getting a little water-color styled bunny on my shoulder.
And then maybe some kitty paw prints on my ankle or wrist.

Cats and rabbits have always been a huge part of my life and have brought me so much happiness over the years. 


On the topic of legitimate furry tattoos, I do believe I've seen a good bit of furry themed ink at conventions.
Mostly something subtle, like a wolf or a detailed paw print.  But you know, because they're at a furry con. lol
I feel 'loud and proud' enough going out in a furry themed tshirt! The brave souls.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 13, 2019)

Ghostbird said:


> I have a tattoo of Elil-hrair-rah
> View attachment 73233



Thats pretty damned sweet ^v^ thats a style I really want to start doing! Its whimsical and fun, also excellent choice with the subject matter ^v^ I love the fact they have their own language in that story! Animals of farthing wood should have done that I always thought! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 13, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> I don't have any tattoos at the moment, just piercings.
> I'm planning on getting an anime-themed tattoo eventually, though.
> Not sure if I could classify it as furry, but I'm looking at getting a little water-color styled bunny on my shoulder.
> And then maybe some kitty paw prints on my ankle or wrist.
> ...



I think thats one of many reasons I want to get one done at some point! Not sure which direction to go with it yet XD 

Ive done a few rabbits recently, they are remarkabley quick to ink! Watercolours on the other hand are finiky to the Nth degree XD! Fun, but a little arduous!

Usually the paw prints are either from the actual pet, but if they are cartoony and cute, or heavily stylised, its a dead giveaway XD


----------



## The Grey (Oct 13, 2019)

I've planned on getting blackout tattoos starting just above my elbows and covering the entirety of my forearms, the back of my hands, and the first third of my fingers for a long time now. It matches the sock tattoo design for a hairless punk fox I came up with a while ago. It'll take a lot of ink (3 and a half business days worth at last quote) and quite a lot of money to get done though.


----------



## whalesbone (Oct 13, 2019)

i designed what i'm thinking will be my next tattoo: 



it's not _inherently _a furry thing, but it very conveniently matches the username i've been using for the past few years, haha.  it'll go over my collarbone, i just need to figure out how big i want it and then send it over to my tattoo artist to have it redrawn and inked!   

(my dad almost got this dragon i drew when i was 14 tattooed on his arm.  i am now mortally terrified of having my own work on people's skin.)

in the future, i might also get a crow of some sort tattooed??  i haven't given any real thought to a design yet, so it'll be a number of years away.  this one and my first tattoo (leaves wrapping around my entire upper arm) just happened to be ones i've known i've wanted since i was in high school!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 13, 2019)

I want paw prints on my butt cheeks.
Butt no, I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 14, 2019)

OK, replies XD! Has anyone ever heard that quote, "its like waiting for a bus, quiet for ages then 3 come along at once"? Holds some relevance to me at the minute, so instead of spamming up the thread, im just gonna reply to everybody in one message XD!

TheCynicalViet - Indeed, cultural differences are a minefield when it comes to tattoos! Recently had to fix a few due to bad decision making on the part of the client! If ever this happens I tend to write down the issue and avoid making future mistakes! Can certainly get certain people in a lot of trouble, specially those with religeous conitations! As for getting a furry tattoo done, Ill probably just do one myself one day ^v^ That or get one done at a convention, as I know quite a few of them now!

The Grey - Damn, blackout tattoos are pretty long winded, been working on one for months now, and its suprising how even with a massive needle it still takes bloody ages! Can get expensive depending on how much you want to cover! But it is nice that your tying it into a character, has some relevance to you! Plus as a bonus you can always get a white ink tattoo over the black area! Makes it pop!

Whalesbone - Damn thats a cool design, love the way the muscular stuff is still on there too! Dotwork works well on skeletal stuff! Wish I had more time to practice this stuff, but there arent enough hours free in the day XD! Collarbones an awful place for pain though XD just be prepared for that! The crow thing sounds fun too! Like you say, not inherrently furry, but definitely ties in! 
As for the dragon design, you should most certainly not worry about people having you design tattoos for them! Your better at that stuff than most tattoo artists I have seen! Plus the whale dude! You ever consider tattooing as a proffesion, you wont have any issues getting clients!

Borophagus Monoclinous - To be honest at this point I want actual paws on my but, but Im too shy to ask XD! But yeah, always a cute one! Just dont simply fill them with black, work out something unique! Can always fill them in later, always worth playing around with!

I think that got them all, again sorry for not responding individually, I just dont wanna post several responses and spam my own thread XD!


----------



## Ghostbird (Oct 14, 2019)

I have 3 bird tattoos as well, my husband's name in Galafrian and a stag skull with the north star.  I'm saving up for wings on my back.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 14, 2019)

Ghostbird said:


> I have 3 bird tattoos as well, my husband's name in Galafrian and a stag skull with the north star.  I'm saving up for wings on my back.



Very nice ^v^ Stag skull was the first tattoo I ever did on a client ^v^ Fond memories!

However galafrian is a nightmare to do XD Its all so... Liney! Looks bloody good though!


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 14, 2019)

I don’t but I’d like to get a paw print on my butt.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Oct 14, 2019)

Not necessarily furry but I do want a velociraptor tattoo! But not the Jurassic Park kind, the actual small-sized and feathered and correct forearmed/winged velociraptor. Not this particular one, I'd have my artist create it himself.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 14, 2019)

Swiftdog - Yep, thats 2 pawprints on the butt, can I see three anywhere XD In all fairness its a grand place for them!

MosquitoBeest - Excellent choice, I love a good feathered raptor! everyone goes for the jurassic park thing usuall, nice to see a purist XD


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 14, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> Swiftdog - Yep, thats 2 pawprints on the butt, can I see three anywhere XD In all fairness its a grand place for them!
> 
> MosquitoBeest - Excellent choice, I love a good feathered raptor! everyone goes for the jurassic park thing usuall, nice to see a purist XD



I mean if we’re gonna do one, I guess I could do two. If o ever went to a nudist camp it would look like a had muddy prints haha


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 14, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> I mean if we’re gonna do one, I guess I could do two. If o ever went to a nudist camp it would look like a had muddy prints haha



A marvellous thought, but i kinda meant thats two people who have said 'pawprint on the butt' ^v^. Not that im complaining with the idea of course, I think its cute!


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 14, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> A marvellous thought, but i kinda meant thats two people who have said 'pawprint on the butt' ^v^. Not that im complaining with the idea of course, I think its cute!



Oh yeah. I didn’t quite catch that. Yeah I think that’d be a cute idea!


----------

